# Electronivel con comun, nivel minimo y nivel maximo



## Gerardo Neri (Jun 10, 2008)

hola que tal:
tengo problemas para sensar el nivel de agua de un tinaco, con un espacio muy pequeño que no me permite usar un flotador convencional,  por lo que he estado usando un presostato, pero este, en unos dias deja de funcionar bien y se eleva el nivel del agua, por lo que he decidido hacer un electronivel usando un plc que tambien tiene otros fines de trabajo, he buscado el como hacerlo, he visto que en su forma muy basica es un transformador y dos alambres para comun y nivel maximo de agua, pero yo lo necesito con comun y dos niveles, mi pregunta es si alguno de ustedes sabe como se puede hacer, por su apoyo gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

Aqui se esta tratando algo muy similar (Lo mismo)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-sensor-nivel-liquido-14727/


----------

